# Favorite Companies to Support



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone else have certain companies (boards, boots, bindings, wax, tools, outerwear, traction, etc) they like to support before any others?

I love to give One Ball Jay (Matt Cummins) my money before Swix.
Capita is doing awesome things with team, boards, and manufacturing process.
Celtek because of Bjorn. They make great stuff and Bjorn has always been fun to watch. 
There are others but I'm just curious about who the community here thinks is really worth supporting with dollars, and not just speech.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

in-state companies for me:

Venture (even though they are taking a year off)
Donek
Never Summer

I've been to each factory and have a board from each of them. Have met some or most of the "management" from each company and they are good down-to-earth people with a passion for the sport. I was able to spend 2 days riding with the owner of Venture last season, as well. 

Also out-of-state but in the US: Spark R&D in Montana.

I also have one of the few Burtons made in Vermont and have 3 pairs of Burton boots. (I think these boots are probably made in China, though).


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

I figure you already know this, but great news that a smaller company like Venture is going to be back next season!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1. Monsanto
2. Wal-Mart
3. War

I'm curious about the ski company snowboard companies like Salomon, Rossi and K2, for me the jury is out on how they support our industry (not saying they don't, but theres a middle ground between core and pandering they hover in), and I haven't been able to demo their stuff lately, particularly what they've done with bindings the last few years, although I'm also curious to ride the HH, UltraDream and a couple others (the RcR of Rossi holds very little temptation tho).

Burton has great customer support but seems too big to participate with us little guys the way some of the other companies do. Big ups for Union in that regard here on the forum.

NS makes themselves about as available as can be to the point of being vulnerable. Luckily their boards and ethics stand up to the stiffest of hipster mustache waxes.

I like the Bluebird soy wax from the guys up in J-Hole or Saucer Wax formulated locally (also what they use at the NS factory afaik).

32 boots. Tm-Two, nuff said.

Volcom. Because Gucci hahah. Honestly the Burton AK stuff does look great and I can see some room for the criticisms out there against Volcom, however if you are looking for high end snowboard gear that isn't from a ski company, the choices are limited. Also my good friend is the local rep so that obviously goes a long way. My GTX shells are dope as fuck. Ziptech is awesome.

I really like my Patagonia baselayers and nano puff.

Merino wool is the fucken shit.

Remind Insoles.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

deagol;2622009. said:


> *I also have one of the few Burtons made in Vermont* and have 3 pairs of Burton boots. (I think these boots are probably made in China, though).


I have a Burton board made in Vermont too. 2001 Burton Rippey. I still ride it. Great board.

I know people shit on Burton alot but they just had a sweet demo day at my tiny local hill. Not many companies would bother stopping at such a small ski hill but they did. It was a super fun day with free beer and Throwback races. One of the best days I've had snowboarding.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i tend to support whatever i'm using at the moment, thinking it's the best ever. wouldn't want to miss out on any innovations by being too stuck in any allegiances. more interested in performance than a given mark, you'll never see me with a logo tshirt for anything, or even a board covered in stickers, just not a team player i guess


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> 1. Monsanto
> 2. Wal-Mart
> 3. War
> 
> ...


Having owned and demoed a good amount of Salomon stuff (board-wise at least) I can at least speak to their product. That qualifier being said, they make some awesome boards. I know they've kept the ski and snowboard sides as separate as possible for sometime now, but I don't have any kind of insider knowledge to suggest that's still the way.

I love ThirtyTwo. Their stupid "For riders, by riders" advertising aside, they make awesome products. Never been disappointed with a pair of boots or outerwear. My TM-TWOs make my heart sing.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Gnu...cause they are local, they support local riders and are local pros, boards are developed, tested and designed for local conditions, they support other local rider endeavors...they are big supporters to local shenanigans and you can actual talk face to face with them at local events.

Sparks R&D...cause they are the bomb made by little bomb maker guys...that know how to blow shit up. And they are Montana folks Will and Teddy K.

McNett...also a local that make some outstanding stuff to maintain and repair your gear. Check out their stuff... 
https://www.mcnett.com/


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Was loving Yes both product and back story but Greatsgate has me wondering. Butta wax.

Sent from my mind with my finger.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Lib Tech/GNU/Mervin Manufacturing etc - Best damn boards out there, coolest company that operates in a fashion that the whole world should strive to be like. True OG's.

Now Bindings - Groundbreaking ride by a bunch of real ass guys. Tried them at the start of their second season in the biz and been hooked ever since. Can't get enough.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

As some of you may know or can tell by my avatar I'm a fan of Lib/Mervin. Their history is great and things like how in the early 90's Gnu's had an issue with edges ripping out of the boards and Mervin almost going bankrupt making good on their promise of warranting every board that came back really cemented my love for them. Back in the day I was like a hardcore skater and punk and I saw Libtech as a hardcore company made by snowboarders for snowboarders and only sold in skate or snowboard shops. Their early innovatations like the ribtech technology, riser pads you still see on the Dark boards and expiremental shapes like the kinked nose on the mc kink and the awesome graphics on pretty much every board were just mind blowing compared to the rest of the industry in the 90's. Their sense of humour on their tech and ads is pretty awesome too in my book. And of course they kept trying new things into the present day and often have been imatated so that tells me they have been doing things right. It would be nice if they could lose the magne or banana on at least one board but I guess it's also a testament to their own tech. 

So yeah it's shit like that that have kept me loyal for so long. They have not given me a reason to switch, and it's more curiosity on how other boards ride that cause me to buy other brands.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Not real brand support for gear, but I do choose to buy at my local shop whenever possible.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Arbor
Jeremy Jones
Patagonia
Mountain Hardwear

A-Frame
Hovercraft
Fleeces and capilene
Best shell Ever (MH)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

EastCoastToast said:


> Anyone else have certain companies (boards, boots, bindings, wax, tools, outerwear, traction, etc) they like to support before any others?


I don't ride to "support" companies, and ultimately, unless you're killing kittens and whipping babies to get your boards built, I couldn't care less whether the company is local, hasn't "sold out" or any of that other crap.

I buy what I think will perform the best, has a good support system for warranty issues, and gives me the best bang for the buck.

That said, I really like Prior snowboards, Virus snowboards (wish they weren't so expensive), and some Burton boards. Bought a Volkl but have yet to try it. Maybe this weekend?

I like Burton bindings and boots because I find they fit well, are durable, and have great customer support. For outerwear I generally find what I can buy for under $100. I trash gear so I'm not spending $900 on a shell (I had some shop tell me that shells START at $600... so I went to another shop and bought a Burton shell on sale for $100. Score!)

I do like the fit and comfort of Lululemon base layers, but I have H/H bottoms and would try other brands too if I see them on sale. My Lulu stuff smells bad. :embarrased1:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Lulumon bottoms good. Just not on me, and they are banned from this site!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Smith helmet/goggles
Phunkshun Facemasks
Volcom zip-up hoodies, outerwear
Burton bindings, hoodies
Mervin MFG 
Smartwool socks
POW mittens/gloves (never had such dry/warm hands in my life) 
Croakie belt (seriously this thing will last for eternity) 

By listing these, I'm going to get sponsored now, right????


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

In terms of the actual company? Never Summer.

Other companies that I really dig their gear? Capita, Flux, Amith goggles and Remind Insoles. I can speak to Flux's great customer service as well.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I support my family.
Darned leaches...


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Living in the PNW and being in the sport from the very beginning I support Mike and Peter at LIB two of the coolest guys you'll ever meet and as far as that goes so are the people that work for them. 

Burton for their kick ass boards, boots, but most of all bindings, been on Burton bindings for 25+ years ( back when the Freestyle model was their top binding).

As far as gear ArcTeryx, Marmot, Blackdiamond and Burton AK


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

destroy said:


> Now Bindings - Groundbreaking ride by a bunch of real ass guys. Tried them at the start of their second season in the biz and been hooked ever since. Can't get enough.


Now is the only brand I've ever actually shamlessly pimped to other riders. Big fan of everything about them.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

Im really digging Dinosaurs will Die. I bought a Genovese in 157. I emailed the company looking to see if I could get the Kwon as my shop was out of them the day after Christmas. They emailed me back saying they called some stores and let me know which ones had the kwon after letting me know they were out of them. I decided to buy the Genovese at my local shop.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Boards: Yes, Burton, Arbor

Bindings: Burton, K2

Boots: Burton

Helmets and Goggles: Smith

Outerwear: Burton AK, Thirtytwo Pants 

Baselayers: Patagonia R1, Icebreaker Merino


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't have a _favourite_ company - I just happen to have a lot of stuff from certain companies cos they happen to make stuff which works for me, fits, have the features I like. As soon as they don't produce these features? I'll happily buy gear from another brand.

ATM this means boards mainly from Jones cos I simply love how they ride, bindings from Burton cos they don't break (and if they do, their custommer service is awesome), outware from Arc'teryx cos - besides the awesome quality n functionality - their stuff fits like tailored.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

neni said:


> I don't have a _favourite_ company - I just happen to have a lot of stuff from certain companies cos they happen to make stuff which works for me, fits, have the features I like. As soon as they don't produce these features? I'll happily buy gear from another brand.
> 
> ATM this means boards mainly from Jones cos I simply love how they ride, bindings from Burton cos they don't break (and if they do, their custommer service is awesome), outware from Arc'teryx cos - besides the awesome quality n functionality - their stuff fits like tailored.


Lol what I read is: my tastes are simple, I like the best.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I currently have the following companies on the hill on any given day:

POC, Swany, L.L.Bean, Flylow, Marmot, Homeschool, VZ, Norrona, Patagonia, Arc'teryx, Burton, Rossignol, Nidecker, Endeavor, YES, K2.

I cannot deny the fact that I am a gear whore. All of the above companies make excellent stuff. That said, they also make some duds. You simply have to do your homework. 

It's called the Internet. I swear to god that in time, when the world looks back on itself, the printing press will still be # 1, but the Internet will be a very close # 2 of man's greatest accomplishments. ( It may also be our downfall, time will tell ) The web brings the deals right to your fingertips.

Almost all of the snowboard equipment that I own I have purchased on Geartrade.( Almost all of it from Backcountry ) By their rating it was all "Excellent" or "New" and I scored it all at 50% off or less.

I like excellent stuff, but always at 50% off or less. It can be done.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

freshy said:


> Lol what I read is: my tastes are simple, I like the best.


But that's not what she said. She says the stuff she buys is from companies which make stuff that work for her & have the features she wants, etc.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

F1EA said:


> But that's not what she said. She says the stuff she buys is from companies which make stuff that work for her & have the features she wants, etc.


I know I can read too, hope you don't think I was trying to insult her or something. Just made a joke that sounded better last night a few beers deep.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

deagol said:


> ... Spark R&D in Montana.
> 
> ....


I just made a warranty inquiry with Spark R&D a few days ago. 
I got home yesterday and a replacement for my broken binding part was on my doorstep..

I could not believe how fast they responded to my inquiry..This company is awesome !!


Thanks Spark R&D !!!!

2:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

YES, Arbor, DC, Never Summer!!!!! (Although I've only ridden the Swift that I scored for nix, I had a ball on that thing in the pow)

Flux Bindings!!!!!

DaKine Gloves/Accessories, Dragon Goggles, 3CS Outerwear, Holden Outerwear!!!!! 

Oh, and BlackStrap!!!!! 

Fuck Nike!!!!! (Even though I'm still wearin their boots atm, I'll be tryin on Vans again)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*100% is not bad, photos never lie*

7/7 guys at this party have similar taste.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Boards: Rome, Nitro and Lib Tech. 
Bindings: Union & Burton: 
Boots: I like Nike, but I will try Burton next time. 
Helmet: Sweet Protection
Gear: Sweet Protection
Goggles: Oakley


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> 7/7 guys at this party have similar taste.


Great shot 
(I somehow miss a rant how y'all fell into a marketing trap )
Anyway, I think it's a great shot, and I'm sure that they work awesome for each of those 7 guys.

Different gathering, different taste









Pity that I didn't had a smartphone back in the day when the pack still had their old boards and all our Custom X were aligned


----------



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

neni said:


> Great shot
> (I somehow miss a rant how y'all fell into a marketing trap )
> Anyway, I think it's a great shot, and I'm sure that they work awesome for each of those 7 guys.
> 
> ...


neni, what is that awsome board with the hammer head shark on the base?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

spino said:


> neni, what is that awsome board with the hammer head shark on the base?


One of the few non-Jones boards there hah, a Yes Pick Your Line.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

spino said:


> neni, what is that awsome board with the hammer head shark on the base?


Can't remember, but I remember the guy who rode it and he had a blast with it! Many sweet decks out there which deliver fun.

Flag is just one of those which, by chance, was accumulated on that Heli trip - I'm sure, on other weeks, there's a different mix of freeride decks. It was just funny to observe that accumulation; same as with the NS boards at this years CO SBF gathering. No other message intended .


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Phedder said:


> One of the few non-Jones boards there hah, a Yes Pick Your Line.


The PYL had such an awesome look that year. And last year. And this year...


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Favorite company to "support"? I think that's a different question than "Who makes the best stuff?". When I support a company I feel like I'm dedicated to helping them make it. So if I'm buying something as an act of support then I'm likely buying something from an underdog, not an industry titan. Maybe something that's rider-owned might get my support too.

Burton? They make some nice stuff. Good boards, boots, and bindings. I buy their stuff. But I don't feel like I'm supporting them any more than I feel like I'm supporting Exxon Mobile when I buy gas for my whip. I feel like there about 8 other brands that really don't need my support but I buy shit from them anyway.

Earlier this year I bought a deck from Homewood Snowboards, a small business that makes boards in Pennsylvania. I bought from them because I wanted to support the nearest board-maker to my home. I bought it, the Homewood Blackheart 160, based on the published specs and my conversation with the person at the factory. And the price was right. Even though I never touched it before I bought it, I like the board a lot. It seems well suited to Mid Atlantic conditions. I'll probably buy something else from them in the future.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I support my regional companies:
Racewax.com
The big evil snowboard conglomerate 


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Fielding said:


> Favorite company to "support"? I think that's a different question than "Who makes the best stuff?". When I support a company I feel like I'm dedicated to helping them make it. So if I'm buying something as an act of support then I'm likely buying something from an underdog, not an industry titan. Maybe something that's rider-owned might get my support too.
> 
> Burton? They make some nice stuff. Good boards, boots, and bindings. I buy their stuff. But I don't feel like I'm supporting them any more than I feel like I'm supporting Exxon Mobile when I buy gas for my whip. I feel like there about 8 other brands that really don't need my support but I buy shit from them anyway.
> 
> Earlier this year I bought a deck from Homewood Snowboards, a small business that makes boards in Pennsylvania. I bought from them because I wanted to support the nearest board-maker to my home. I bought it, the Homewood Blackheart 160, based on the published specs and my conversation with the person at the factory. And the price was right. Even though I never touched it before I bought it, I like the board a lot. It seems well suited to Mid Atlantic conditions. I'll probably buy something else from them in the future.


A number of people at my mountain (not far from northern PA border) ride Homewood boards. Never gotten a chance to ride a lift with one and ask them about it. I know some of the local shops dig them. So the quality has held up pretty well for you?


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I can't say. I've had it for half a season and taken it out maybe 8 times. I take good care of my gear. No worries about it lasting. I always by super different board from what I already have. My homewood Blackheart 160 is smaller and is a more rocker dominant RCR board than my never summer cobra which is my other RCR. It's very nimble. Not an edge holder on the hard pack. But it's fun when things are softer.

I think homewood makes shop brand board for Pit Crew and some other outfits.


----------

